# Only Six More Days to "FIRE"



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm counting down the days until my Fire arrives at my door. I'm hoping amazon.com ships early but as of now, 11/16/11 is my delivery date.

I have sleeves, cases, covers, purses and other assorted items to welcome my new Kindle Fire.

How many of you are counting down the days and what items do you have to welcome the new member of the Kindle family into your home?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a lot of threads where people are expressing their excitement. 

Personally, I started counting the day it was announced. . .and the ticker is in my signature.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Got very excited this morning when I got an email from Amazon saying I can put music on the cloud for the Fire.   I've been checking every day since Tuesday to see if a serial number has been assigned to Brighid. So far I haven't purchased any accessories. I'm sure Oberon will be involved at some point, but I have to hold Brighid in my hands before she can tell me what she likes to wear. (I know I'm weird-it's okay.)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

collett said:


> Got very excited this morning when I got an email from Amazon saying I can put music on the cloud for the Fire.  I've been checking every day since Tuesday to see if a serial number has been assigned to Brighid. So far I haven't purchased any accessories. I'm sure Oberon will be involved at some point, but I have to hold Brighid in my hands before she can tell me what she likes to wear. (I know I'm weird-it's okay.)


No, not at all. I haven't bought any accessories either. Although, I just made the jump yesterday.  My thought is there will be a ton of 3rd party accessories in the weeks following the release. I can wait a bit.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

I am excited to get my fire but I won't be receiving it till Christmas


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I also have to wait till Christmas  I saw the Walmart Black Friday sales ad this morning and the kindle fire is on the front page.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

17th here! Cannot wait


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't have any accessories yet  I haven't decided what will best suit my needs. I don't want her to travel naked, so I looked at Walmart for a cheap but suitable case or sleeve to tide me over, but they had nada


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My fire will get an Oberon cover.

Just sayin.....


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

*fingers crossed* for early release!

Apparently my uncle is working on a case for the fire, I think I should test it for him, pronto. Haha


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I just went to manage my kindle to send a book to one of my other kindles and the first name that popped up was my son's kindle fire named Ember. Have they been allowing you to deliver stuff to our kindle fires or is this something new?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

jlee745 said:


> I just went to manage my kindle to send a book to one of my other kindles and the first name that popped up was my son's kindle fire named Ember. Have they been allowing you to deliver stuff to our kindle fires or is this something new?


Yep, mine's been available to send books to for several days.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Does that mean that you can "order" apps for it?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Does that mean that you can "order" apps for it?


Good question!


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

waiting for an early release.....Would be fantastic if it came on Monday, since I have class Tuesday/Wed next week....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't really think there is any basis for expecting delivery earlier than the release date of the 15th.  Amazon has too many agreements with brick-and-mortar stores who cannot sell before the 15th.  My agreement with Amazon is for delivery on the 16th (one day delivery).  I'll be over the moon if it gets here on release day.

Betsy


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Now why would I count down the 5 days 19 hours and 24 minutes until my Sparky arrives?    (This is all assuming UPS delivers at noon, which they have been doing in my neck of the woods.)


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I am eager to receive it, but I'll be traveling when it gets here, so my patience will be sorely tested!  But I return on the weekend, so I'll have time to get acquainted when I get home!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I ordered the less expensive Marvware Fire case in pink, because I wanted a stand for the table. Of course, Alice, I will also be using my coylcushion on my lap in the den, the car, & maybe the bed.  I will also be getting my Fire on the 16th. As the days have gone by, I just get more excited. 1st, I had the 2 day Prime free ship, then had to pay to get it a day earlier. LOL!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree with Betsy about early release. . . . .though I'm cautiously optimistic that prime 1-day people will get it ON release day.  

Yes, you can go ahead and send books to your Fire if it's listed in MYK. . . .but apparently nothing else.  I just picked up some free music (Veterans day Honor) by the service bands and it's in the cloud at Amazon. . .but I can't yet send it to the fire.  And I can't send any of the android apps I already have to it either.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Belkin makes a nice "Grip 360" for the iPad. I'm hoping they make one for the Kindle Fire, but I haven't seen one listed yet.


----------

